# This is why my tanks get neglected during the summer :)



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

Why is no one swimming???

And whats the coming out the diving dogs rear end?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

It was just me and the dogs out at that point...
Lol what you saw was a wet wubba that was already in the water


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

beautiful dogs! O:


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm suprised you can take care of your tanks during the non summer months with 4 eskies! They are adorable!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

haha thats awesome!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks guys... Lol and there's actually 5, one's not in the pic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Lol wouldn't that be awesome,










I don't think my boys would even know where to start in with that crew, as all of my guys can't swim lmao


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Omg! Dman how do you deal with the boxer drool/slime!


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Haha that doesn't bother me at all, it's when they go get a drink and leave a pool on my floor and a trail to where they sit


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Dman said:


> Haha that doesn't bother me at all, it's when they go get a drink and leave a pool on my floor and a trail to where they sit


Lol! It would drive me nuts! Here's my old man, he hated swimming but loved summer! Its my first summer without him  

























Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Aw, they're all gorgeous! It always sucks losing them no matter how old they are. I lost my 16 year old girl in January and have another 15 year old who's terminal. :-( I hadn't planned any more dogs until more of the old timers had gone but this little wild man won us over after 2 days as a "foster" dog...



damsel_den said:


> Lol! It would drive me nuts! Here's my old man, he hated swimming but loved summer! Its my first summer without him
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dman said:


> Lol wouldn't that be awesome,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Fun times Friday and yesterday...(first one's a video, just click on it...)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ha! that's awesome!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

We've had such a great summer! My new little guy is competing in dock diving now. He'll never win, because there aren't different size classes and the sport is dominated by large dogs, but it's been so much fun! A friend and I figured out that at a competition last week, Jimmy jumped 14 times his body length. Proportionately, that's further than even the world record holders!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

your tanks got neglected because you have to many small tanks. Get one but bigger and all maintenance will be reduced  (dogs are awesome anyway)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Nah, I love my 90, no desire to change it up at all. I do very little and everything thrives. And I really enjoy the shallow reef...it's maturing well and will be a great winter project. I _AM _bored with the NeoNano...lol yea, already  If I had known I would stumble upon the shallow reef I never would have bought the NeoNano. I may break it down and sell it off but I don't know if my tomato clowns and orchid dottyback will get along in the shallow reef and I'd hate to part with them. And Zephyr...he's my tank puppy...he's not going anywhere 
My 20g long is broken down and will be sold off when I get time...Frankie died ...so no more fresh water tanks...



sig said:


> your tanks got neglected because you have to many small tanks. Get one but bigger and all maintenance will be reduced  (dogs are awesome anyway)


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

WooHoo!!!! Jimmy earned his Dock Dogs National title a couple of weeks ago and this week, we got an invitation to the 2012 Dock Dogs World Championships!!!!!! 

LMAO we are going to get our asses handed to us, we are sooooo outclassed, but it's an incredible honor that this little dog, who just 5 months ago was living in his own filth and getting burned by a shock collar, is GOING TO THE WORLDS!!!! 

Dubuque, Iowa, here we come!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

good buy all tanks Congratulations

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

carmenh said:


>


beautiful dogs!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks! 



Pamelajo said:


> beautiful dogs!


Thanks... LOL this just means I stay in maintain, not add, mode for a little longer!  The Dockdogs season was supposed to end in early fall, but then an indoor tournament was booked for Ottawa in early November then this in late November...



sig said:


> good buy all tanks Congratulations


----------

